# Il topic degli artisti



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Avete un particolare talento artistico? 

Se si, quale?


----------



## BB7 (8 Settembre 2012)

Io proprio perchè sono una frana a disegnare (peggio dei bambini dell'asilo) a volte uso Photoshop per esprimere la mia "arte".


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Scrivo


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2012)

Disegnare a mano ; anche disegni tecnici; potessi tornare indietro sceglierei l'artistico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scrivo


.


----------



## Solo (8 Settembre 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=48798554


----------



## andre (8 Settembre 2012)

Da poco ho cominciato a scrivere


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=48798554


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=48798554


No vabbè dai, quello è un topic storico


----------



## Canonista (8 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scrivo



Idem


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=48798554



Sto morendo  

"Le faremo sapere" ROTFL


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Disegnare a mano ; anche disegni tecnici; potessi tornare indietro sceglierei l'artistico



Un saggio della tua arte?


----------



## Brain84 (8 Settembre 2012)

Ho disegnato per anni, ultimamente sempre meno, mi dedico ai logotipi, piccole illustrazioni fatte in illustrator quando mi gira...mi sto studiando il mondo del cinema sopratutto il doppiaggio adesso..non per diventare doppiatore ma per aumentare la mia cultura cinematografica. Se potessi farmi un'altra laurea andrei al Dams e cercherei di diventare critico cinematografico


----------



## yelle (9 Settembre 2012)

sono anni che non tocco una matita, però credo di poter dire di saper disegnare. Non ho mai fatto scuole d'arte per poter sviluppare questa dote che comunque è rimasta abbastanza grezza.
Uso giornalmente Photoshop, ma non ci faccio grandi cose.
Sicuramente in questo periodo nella mia vita mi diletto più che altro nella scrittura.


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2012)

Anche io avrei dovuto fare l'artistico, me ne pento ogni giorno di più. Ora mi ritrovo con un diploma da ragioniere e una carta che mi certifica programmatore.

So disegnare bene, ma non conosco "le giuste regole" per farlo, lo faccio come ho sempre fatto fin da piccolo, forse sbagliando anche. Saper mettere su carta ciò che uno immagina è una delle soddisfazioni più grandi al mondo, secondo me.


----------



## Harvey (9 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=48798554



Sto male  Non lo avevo mai visto, batte persino il topic sulla diarrea


----------



## Canonista (10 Settembre 2012)

C'è qualche fotografo in giro? Se Nikonista non gli risponderò


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=48798554





Oddio sto morendo.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2012)

> So disegnare bene, ma non conosco "le giuste regole" per farlo, lo faccio come ho sempre fatto fin da piccolo, forse sbagliando anche. *Saper mettere su carta ciò che uno immagina è una delle soddisfazioni più grandi al mondo, secondo me.*


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> C'è qualche fotografo in giro? Se Nikonista non gli risponderò


io, ma roba proprio da principiante. Non ho ancora fatto un corso decente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Anche io avrei dovuto fare l'artistico, me ne pento ogni giorno di più. Ora mi ritrovo con un diploma da ragioniere e una carta che mi certifica programmatore.
> 
> So disegnare bene, ma non conosco "le giuste regole" per farlo, lo faccio come ho sempre fatto fin da piccolo, forse sbagliando anche. Saper mettere su carta ciò che uno immagina è una delle soddisfazioni più grandi al mondo, secondo me.


Non solo ma è anche una delle cose più difficili al mondo, quando ho cercato di impegnarmi seriamente ho trovate mille difficoltà che potrei farci una lista.
Tuttavia ogni giorno mi balzano alla mente sempre nuove idee, sempre nuovi progetti e qualcosa in prosa riuscirò a combinarlo


----------



## Canonista (11 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> io, ma roba proprio da principiante. Non ho ancora fatto un corso decente.



Beh anche io non ho mai seguito corsi e non ho avuto un mentore. Quello che faccio in fase di scatto e in postproduzione l'ho praticamente imparato sul campo, smanettando come un pazzo...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Settembre 2012)

canto?


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Avete un particolare talento artistico?
> 
> Se si, quale?



Suono la batteria da tanti anni, ho due gruppi e do lezioni. Per la musica non credo di avere un talento particolare (nonostante sia oggettivamente bravo  ), mi sono dovuto sacrificare molto nel corso degli anni (e continuo a farlo) per studiare, imparare e migliorare sempre. Non si nasce geni, la tecnica non è innata ma va sviluppata con lo studio: una volta imparata quella poi vengono fuori il gusto, la fantasia, la precisione, e queste sono le caratteristiche che a mio parere costituiscono il talento 

Dove ho una dote particolare è la scrittura, ma purtroppo sono svogliato e non mi sono mai messo d'impegno a scrivere qualcosa di concreto. Il mio più grande business è stato scrivere lettere romantiche per alcuni amici, e hanno avuto tutte successo


----------



## GioNF (11 Settembre 2012)

Compongo poesie. 

Notte buia a Milano

Sotto la madonnina
Lampeggianti e sirene
Un poliziotto si avvicina
"sono Traorè"


----------



## Prinz (11 Settembre 2012)

canto, ma non ho mai studiato e da un po' di tempo ho la voce rovinata dall'uso scorretto e dal fumo, di talché da passatempo prediletto è diventato uno strazio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2012)

ummm è il mio lavoro


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ummm è il mio lavoro


quale, esattamente, fra i tanti citati? XD


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2012)

Fotografia... Per il resto ho provato a disegnare o suonare uno strumento, ma sono negatissimo


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh anche io non ho mai seguito corsi e non ho avuto un mentore. Quello che faccio in fase di scatto e in postproduzione l'ho praticamente imparato sul campo, smanettando come un pazzo...


sì, ma io son proprio a livelli basilari XD ho iniziato da pochissimo a scoprire le gioie di Lightroom, ad esempio.


----------



## Canonista (11 Settembre 2012)

Io Lightroom non l'ho mai usato, vado di Camera Raw/Photomatix Pro/Photoshop (in ordine di utilizzo).

Che macchine avete?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] altro topic per la nuova sezione.


----------

